# Blue Seal Food ?



## SkyeTerrier (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone else ever used Blue Seal Food ? We have used it for more than 20 years with great results ! We feed Blue Seal ,Natural 26 . Our pups start on it at 3 weeks (soaked) and stay on it the rest of thier lives . Besides being a small bit food ,they never seem to change the ingredients to follow lower input costs . I like the high protien/high fat for healthy dogs w/shinny coats for show . The other good thing about it is they have a frequent buyer program ,buy 12 bags ,save UPC symbols , send to company in the postage paid envelopes they provide and a few weeks later they send you a coupon for a FREE bag *note* if all 12 UPC's are not the same ,they will only send you a coupon for the smallest ;i.e. 11 50# bags & 1 5# will result in only a free 5# coupon . I feed 12 Boxers (we show & breed) , I use 4 -5 50# bags /wk , so this program REALLY helps me! I also show & rescue Skye Terriers , they ALL have grain allergies ,so they get Blue Seal ,Pork & Barley , 40# bag , using 1 - 2 /wk , those UPC's are saved & sent 12 for one also .


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi there. I am bored. So I looked up this food. I have never heard of it before. I am glad it is working well for your dogs. I looked up the ingredient panel


Pork Meal,* Ground Corn, Ground Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal*, Chicken Fat (Mixed Tocopherols Preservative), *Beet Pulp*, Natural Flavor,* Yeast Culture*, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C).

It is interesting that it is a pork kibble, as I do not see many of those. My problems I have with it I made bold. This is a very grain heavy food. It has more grain than animal proteins. I have also heard some not great things about beet pulp and yeast culture. I am not saying I wouldn't feed it, but it would have to be a pretty inexpensive price for me to consider it, given what you are paying for. 

And bless you for rescuing skye terriers. I love how they look but I have heard and read about how they can be jerks. I really wanted one for a long time though, ,maybe someday.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I fed it for a small time a long time ago to a previous dog I had, he had issues w/ it so I stopped. My brother uses it for his dogs and swears by it. It sounds like you spend a fortune on food...ouch to the wallet.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I never even realized they made kibble. I have only seen it for horses. I never fed it to ours though, we went with Nutrena Safe Choice.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I can not imagine feeding 240lbs- 330lbs of food a month let alone a week! That has to be like buying stock in dog food!

I personally prefer not to have corn/wheat (IMO low quality ingredients, cause alot of allergies in my boxers) I don't know much about beet pulp or yeast culture.


----------



## SkyeTerrier (Feb 21, 2012)

Makovach said:


> I can not imagine feeding 240lbs- 330lbs of food a month let alone a week! That has to be like buying stock in dog food!
> 
> I personally prefer not to have corn/wheat (IMO low quality ingredients, cause alot of allergies in my boxers) I don't know much about beet pulp or yeast culture.


Yes ,I buy a LOT of dog food ,a few of the Boxers are rescued also , I haven't seen any food Alergies in the my Boxers ,yet. Hoping I never do as it would be WAY too much for the wallet !


----------



## SkyeTerrier (Feb 21, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Hi there. I am bored. So I looked up this food. I have never heard of it before. I am glad it is working well for your dogs. I looked up the ingredient panel
> 
> 
> Pork Meal,* Ground Corn, Ground Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal*, Chicken Fat (Mixed Tocopherols Preservative), *Beet Pulp*, Natural Flavor,* Yeast Culture*, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C).
> ...


Grain/vegetarian food stuffs isn't totally unnatural , wolves begin eating the stomach of fresh kills .What I forgot was that I also like about this food is that it is dye/food coloring free (kills& clogs kidneys & livers). Yes ,you could say its grain heavy but we must also remember that this company started (more than 100 years ago) as a Grain /Feed Dealer ,my Grand Parents feed chickens thier feed in WW2 . They now have 3 mills that I know of ,having started in NH ,then Arcade NY & lately Iowa . They have only used US grains so have never had the recall problems that other companies have due to Forgien grains (pestacides & mold problems) . Coming from a farming background I don't know about any issues with Beet Pulp ; this is not the red beets people eat ,it is sugar beets /animal food for 100's of years . As for yeast ? I would assume that it is in there to help convert sugars & improve gut flora ? I also top dress w/a micro bacteria in a whey base which is pretty much a yougurt culture that also is a gut improving culture . I'm always eager to learn so if you have any info about yeast or beet pulp that is contradicted in dogs ,please inform ! Price/pound & good results ,it has worked for me with Goldens before & Boxers now . But did send the Skyes into chewing fits & rashes.

As for the Skyes ,they can be clowns ! Once you've had one ,(actually once one OWNS you ) you will always have one ! I would consider changing to Taste of the Wild feed for them if they could/would offer a frequent buyer program too . Even though it is 2/3 more money ! I have many friends that use it but on less then 4 dogs per house .


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Looks very grain heavy to me, I'd find something better quality. Have you looked at Nutri-source, they have 40 lbs bags and are reasonably priced $35-40 for large bags

Nutrisource Super Premium Pet Foods

Grain Free Lamb Formula Dog Food

Its mostly sold through feed stores.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Blue Seal is made about 20 minutes from me! My neighbors dad worked for them for over 40 years. Always decent feed as long as you feed their dry. The wet is made by Menu, I think. Also they recently became part of the Kent Food group. I remember this because the benefits package the employees had changed.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I wouldn't not feed a specific kibble just because it contained beat pulp or yeast culture.

Beat pulp can work just fine as a source of fiber. i don't think you'll really find any scientific study to raise red flags about it.

Yeast culture is in the majority of pet foods now, but it's not always labeled as "yeast culture". It may be broken down into sub-names such as Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Culture, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Culture and Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Culture. I wouldn't want it as a major ingredient, but I think it can help promote beneficial gut flora.

All that said, I personally wouldn't look to feed Blue Seal,because I don't care to feed pork as a primary protein or to feed foods with wheat or corn gluten meal.


----------

